# Having our introduction meeting on wed for fostering :)



## louisaL

I've wanted to do it for ages so have chosen to have a meeting with Swan Fostering in Hertfordshire on wed :)


----------



## jen1604

Hope it goes well :thumbup: I think fostering is a great thing to do,good luck! x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good luck, it's a very admirable thing you are doing :)


----------



## honey08

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


welcome sleepness nights :haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

my friend looked into this, she's single but spilt up with her partner of about 4 years around 12 months ago. she's 38, has a good job and support network and sailed through the first round of interviews, they said being single wasn't a problem and she seemed like the ideal candidate ..... until the 3rd interview ... when they informed her they would need to contact her ex and possibly previous exes as far as 20 years ago, for a character witness. Well needless to say, she had to stop the proceedings at that point, 'my ex would say I wasn't fit to look after a dog' was actually her choice of words I think lol. Shame cos they missed out on a good one there.


----------



## louisaL

thanks guys 

Gosh truly_blessed how awful for your friend :( i'm very interested in what they will say/do and wed is all about the questions so i better write my list lol


----------



## CareBear

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## louisaL

will do :)


----------



## Dinoslass

Good luck!

I hope you will do well. Sometimes they seem to want things that are just too much. But in general it is not too bad.
We look after two little ones and enjoy it heaps. Might have been easier for us as we have been through adoption procedures and they are pretty intense.


----------



## louisaL

hi, i've had a break from bnb whilst i've been setting up my own business so just realised i forgot to give feedback on this sorry!

so we had our meeting and basically as we're in debt she said there was no point in trying so thats the end of that :cry:


----------



## Blue12

oh hun, i am so sorry for this, it is so unfair :hugs:


----------



## paula88

Hi
I was fostered as a child and I think the reason because your in debt is a joke, I only left the system officially 4 years ago. But I was fostered into some disgusting homes and awful people. Try again maybe with the council or another agency I hope it won't all be a no for you. 
Also your another MK woman Yay!


----------



## CareBear

louisaL said:


> hi, i've had a break from bnb whilst i've been setting up my own business so just realised i forgot to give feedback on this sorry!
> 
> so we had our meeting and basically as we're in debt she said there was no point in trying so thats the end of that :cry:

Do you mind if I ask if you are significantly in debt?


----------

